
Why Facebook made a smart buy with Parse - jamesjyu
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2013/04/25/why-facebook-made-a-smart-buy-with-parse.html?page=all
======
x0054
Is it because they spent less then a billion dollars?

